# CD bootable ubuntu



## Gone (29 Avril 2009)

Salut à tous,

Alors voilà désolé si cela peut paraître bête, j'ai regardé plusieurs tuto, mais je ne suis guère avancée, alors voilà, j'ai donc bien téléchargé ubuntu 9,04 avec le .iso sur mon bureau, mais après je sais pas comment faire pour le rendre "bootable"

Si on peut m'expliquer assez clairement et facilement les étapes à faire pas à pas ça serait cool 

En vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2009)

En utilisant un CD-R(W) ou DVD-R(W) (selon le besoin et la taille de l'image en question) et l'Utilitaire de Disque, tu grave tout simplement cette image sur le support optique.

Si tu veux l'utiliser en mode machine virtuelle (avec Parallels WS, Fusion ou Virtual Box) il te suffit de créer une machine virtuelle pour laquelle tu indiques de démarrer sur cette image ISO.


----------



## claud (30 Avril 2009)

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_graver_iso_mac_os_x

le site de la communauté française ubuntu te sera utile

et ce livre gratuit en pdf peut t'aider :

http://www.framabook.org/ubuntu.html
(la version 9.04 sortira sans doute très vite)


----------



## Gone (30 Avril 2009)

claud a dit:


> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_graver_iso_mac_os_x
> 
> le site de la communauté française ubuntu te sera utile
> 
> ...



Merci c'est exactement ce que je recherchais 
Juste une dernière question, pour créer ma partition le mieux est-il de le faire sur bootcamp ou rEFit ?

Merci


----------



## claud (30 Avril 2009)

Gone a dit:


> Merci c'est exactement ce que je recherchais
> Juste une dernière question, pour créer ma partition le mieux est-il de le faire sur bootcamp ou rEFit ?
> 
> Merci



rEfit ne crée pas de partition.Il gérera le double-boot.

Donc : 
1° création de la partition avec l'Assistant bootcamp
2° installation de rEFIT comme un logiciel mac lambda suivi d'un redémarrage
3° installation d'ubuntu

Edit : 
La procédure est la suivante:
1° partitionner avec bootcamp
2° installation de rEFIT
http://refit.sourceforge.net/
installation du fichier .dmg suivie d'un boot
3° installation d'ubuntu en "manuel" 
pour les partitions swap et /
et éventuellement home
ou en "assisté" "sur le plus grand espace disponible"
4° et surtout après redémarrage
-le CD est expulsé automatiquement
-l'écran demande d'appuyer sur enter
-on arrive sur la page refit:ne pas choisir Linux de suite mais
ouvrir la deuxième petite icone en bas en partant de la gauche
accepter la proposition:y pour yes+touche enter et choisir de
booter sur mac.

Ensuite on a droit à un superbe dualboot.
(j'ai fait ainsi sur un MBP early 2008)


----------



## Gone (1 Mai 2009)

Merci claud


----------

